# vereidigt und ermächtigt



## belisario

Hallo!

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "vereidigt" und "ermächtigt"?

Es geht um Übersetzen und Dolmetschen.

Und wie würde man beide Begriffe ins Spanische übersetzen?


----------



## uguban

Geht dann nicht einfach?:

_traductora jurada y autorizada_


----------



## belisario

Das Problem ist, das ich nicht richtig verstehe, was dieses "autorizado/a" bedeutet. Ermächtigt von wem? Wofür?

In Spanien kenne ich nur das Wort traductor "jurado", traductor "autorizado" habe ich niemals gehört.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo belisario 

Mir geht es im Deutschen ganz genau so mit "ermächtigt". Ich bin nicht im juristischen Feld tätig, aber von einem ermächtigten Übersetzer habe ich noch nie etwas gehört. Von einem beeidigten (oder vereidigten) Übersetzer allerdings schon.

Ich würde dieselben Fragen stellen wie Du: Ermächtigt wozu?? 

Wie bist Du denn auf die Notwendigkeit gestoßen, zwischen diesen beiden Wörtern zu unterscheiden? Hast Du ein Textbeispiel, in dem die beiden auftreten? Das würde vielleicht die weitere Eingrenzung erleichtern.


----------



## belisario

Ich arbeite vor kurzer Zeit als freiberuflicher Übersetzer in Deutschland, und möchte mich mit diesen Begriffe vertraut machen.

Ich habe die zwei Wörter auf dieser Seite gefunden, auf der eine klarer Unterschied zwischen _vereidigt _und _ermächtigt_ hingeweist ist, z. B. hier.


----------



## Sowka

Nach diesen beiden Seiten scheint es so zu sein, als würde "vereidigt" mit Dolmetscher verknüpft und "ermächtigt" mit Übersetzer... 

Die ausgetauschte Version habe ich nicht gefunden, nur diese:





> *D* _allgemein vereidigte/r Dolmetscher/in_
> *Ü* _ermächtigte/r      Übersetzer/in_



Wenn man nach den Wörtern per google in einer offenen Suche sucht, dann findet man auch genau diese Konstellationen. Also geht es jetzt darum: Wie werden amtlich tätige Dolmetscher im Spanischen bezeichnet, und wie amtlich tätige Übersetzer? Dann hast Du Deine Lösung ​


----------



## belisario

Stimmt, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht 

Auf Spanisch sagen wir "jurado" für beide, deshalb gerade war ich ein bißchen verwirrt...

Danke schön!


----------



## Sowka

Das ist doch kein Problem -- ich habe es ja auch nicht gewusst. So machen wir uns gegenseitig immer schlauer, ich sag's Dir 

Schönen Abend noch!


----------

